# Qmail smptd not firing up

## pwk

I am having trouble getting qmail smtpd to work.  It keeps trying to start, but can't seem to get up.  The log says this:

@400000003d5eb090393276b4 tcpserver: fatal: unable to create socket: address family not supported

Any ideas?

Charlie

----------

## rac

Is Networking options -> Packet socket enabled in your kernel?

----------

## pwk

Yeah, unfortunately it is.

<*> Packet socket

Exiles is my favorite song off Lark's Tounge in Aspic

----------

## rac

 *pwk wrote:*   

> Yeah, unfortunately it is.
> 
> <*> Packet socket

 

Hmm.  Well, the only other things I have turned on vis a vis networking are Packet socket: mmaped IO, iptables (but that shouldn't matter), Unix domain sockets, and TCP/IP networking, and qmail-smtpd works fine here.  Any of that ring a bell?

----------

## handsomepete

<stab in the dark>

Do you have IPv6 in your kernel?

Could it be a network config issue?

Do you have maildir2mbox installed?

Define port differently in services?

</stab in the dark>

There's bunches of results on google but their relevance is questionable.  The most interesting (and common) one I found was related to IPv6 and lack of support by the culprit program causing this error.  There are also a couple that claim that it could be services/IP config, but if qmail is running and this program is not, I doubt that's it.  The only reason I asked about maildir2mbox is because the first two results that popped up were unreadable files with that in the subject.  *shrug*  Hope that at least pushes you in the right direction.

----------

## pwk

Thank you both for your suggestions,

rac:

I had all those elements in my kernal except packet socket - mmaped IO.  I added that, no luck

hsp:

I didn't have IPv6 in my kernal, now I do, still the same error

port is correct in services

no maildir2mbox

I don't think it's a network config issue.  I have a bunch of other services running that are behaving nicely.  I can send mail fine, but no dice on receiving (since nothing is listening on 25)  Anything specific you had in mind?

Again, thank you both for your suggestions.

Charlie

----------

## rac

I assume you've found http://lifewithqmail.org/.  It was a real lifesaver for me when I was moving from sendmail to qmail.

----------

